# Can’t fire shutter with Mirex adapter on the ef eps-r adapters



## adrianlambert (Nov 29, 2018)

Any way to allow the body to fire with a dumb adapter on the EF adapter?


----------



## N-VB (Nov 29, 2018)

C.Fn5 Release shutter without lens: ON


----------



## adrianlambert (Nov 29, 2018)

Ah man. Thanks for that. I went through the functions about 5 times and missed it each time. Why isn’t it next to the release without card function?!!


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 30, 2018)

Because Canon saw how great Sony has been doing by making their menus as confusing as possible, and decided they wanted a piece of the action.


----------

